# Twin Cylinder Marine Steam Engine



## bfhgfv1212




----------



## rhitee93

Well, that is quite the first post!

Tell us a bit about yourself, and the engine


----------



## ProdEng

Very nice looking engine, welll done

Jan


----------



## bfhgfv1212

rhitee93 said:


> Well, that is quite the first post!
> 
> Tell us a bit about yourself, and the engine


 
Total length: 77mm
Full size: 83mm
Full-height: 85mm
Bore: 9.5mm
Stroke: 15mm
Extremely well built with solid brass components.90-degree angle V-shaped design and have Oil pot for live steam engine.
compact structure,which makes it very unusual, probably for paddle boats or land vehicles.Extremely well built
with solid brass components.
It has a reversible valve to run both directions with variable pressure, ready for servo connection.
I come from China's steam engine model enthusiasts.


----------



## clockmaker

I would love to buy one. Do you have any information?

Regards Henk.


----------



## Herbiev

How long did it take you to make?


----------



## gus

ProdEng said:


> Very nice looking engine, welll done
> 
> Jan




Me too.
 Where can I get the engine plans?


----------



## bfhgfv1212

clockmaker said:


> I would love to buy one. Do you have any information?
> 
> Regards Henk.


 http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/Twin-Cylinder-Steam-Engine-/150915033320


----------



## bret4

http://www.john-tom.com/MiscrPlans/GermanVengine/VGerman01.pdf

This one is kind of the same idea but its not a wobbler. To bad the instructions are in German.


----------



## lennardhme

Certainly a nice looking engine. Almost hard to make for this type of money.


----------



## clockmaker

Thanks for the information.

Henk.


----------

